
Dyalog APL (Morten Kromberg, Google Tech Talk, 2015) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlM9BXfu7UY
======
mxxx
Morten Krombeeeeeeeerg!
[https://youtu.be/Sr1bLLvsbh0](https://youtu.be/Sr1bLLvsbh0)

